# need help with CPT code/s



## suzannereed (Feb 18, 2009)

I am new at coding for a urologist.  Any help with this would be appreciated.
Procedures performed:
1) cystoscopy
2) bilateral ureteral stent removal
3) right retrorade pyelogram
4) bilateral ureteral stent placement
Would the correct codes be 52310 (removal), 52332-50 (insertion) and 50394 (retrograde pyelogram).  Something just doesn't seem right though.  Any ideas?


----------



## jdrueppel (Feb 18, 2009)

Not my specialty but this is what I come up with.
52332-50

cysto retro (52005) and stent removal (52310) is not separately reportable with stent placement.

Julie, CPC


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Feb 19, 2009)

Did your urologist preform the reading and make a report of the retrograde pyelogram.  You might also be able to report 74420 (you might need a modifier depending on circumstances).  Code 50394 is for an antegrade injection of contrast through something like a nephrostomy tube.


----------

